# Where do I post my rent relief form to?



## gerprem08 (9 Jun 2009)

Just found ( with great difficulty) the rent relief/allowance form online.
Where do I post this to?
Also, in the section where it asks what tax year I am applying for, I entered 2008.
Is this correct?
Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks
Ger


----------



## Guest128 (9 Jun 2009)

From citizen's info site:
"Whether you landlord lives in Ireland or abroad, to claim rent relief you must complete Form Rent 1 (pdf) and *send to your local tax office*"

You can back claim for up to four years and you can claim for 2009 as well if you are still renting to get it going forward.

Why was it hard to find? I put "rent relief form" into Google and its the first result!


----------



## mathepac (9 Jun 2009)

"*your local tax office" *is listed on the Revenue web-site http://www.revenue.ie . As you haven't given a location, that's as specific as the information gets I'm afraid.


----------



## gerprem08 (9 Jun 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Why was it hard to find? I put "rent relief form" into Google and its the first result!


I was entering 'rent allowance' instead of 'rent relief'.
Are they the same thing?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Guest128 (9 Jun 2009)

Ah I see. 

No I dont think they are the same. Anyone (except students I think) who is renting can claim Rent Relief, its a tax relief. Rent Allowance (I believe) is a benefit and is related to social welfare and your income......


----------



## gerprem08 (15 Jun 2009)

Just got a reply from welfare.ie.


Dear Ger,

if you log on to www.welfare.ie and if you go to A-Z index then click on the 
"Forms For Download", click on the letter S and that will bring up the 
Supplementary Welfare Allowance application form for the Rent Allowance.


Regards,

Information Section

Am I being fobbed off here?
Is my rent allowance application being processed or what?
I've e-mailed these questions back to the welfare people but I don't know what to think!
Any advice?
Thanks
Ger


----------



## gerprem08 (18 Jun 2009)

It'll all been sorted.
Thanks for the replies lads!


----------

